# Eduard 11153 "Spitfire Story - The Sweeps" => Option B needed



## le_steph40 (Nov 16, 2021)

Hello,

I don't know if it's the right section but maybe some of you bought this Eduard model kit and I am talking to them  .
I can't and I don't want to buy this model kit because my stock is too big and I already have Spit Vbs in this stock... Ok, it's Tamiya and Hasegawa kits...  
The Eduard boxing offers an option which interest me a lot: the option B "Spitfire Vb W3320, 92 Sqn" and in the case of someone doesn't have the intention to build this option, I'm buyer of it (at a decent price of course  )

TIA


----------

